# Methinks the summer is here at last!!



## Silverwizard (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all.
The header says it all,it's been fantastic in dear old Marinha Grande the last few days with the temperature on my verandah hitting 35 degrees according to my little weather station (the sender unit is in the shade). We had an excellent Sunday lunch on the verandah for all the family (just about got 'em all on)! which was truly wonderful.This is what we moved to Portugal for!!Hope that wherever YOU are in this lovely country you're as fortunate as us.Enjoy peeps!


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

sorry to give you the bad news, some more rain comming near to the weekend


----------

